# Nice Stable ROM?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know this is another one of those very opinionated threads, but this isn't for MY phone, so I don't have the chance to try different ROMs out. I rooted my friends Fascinate over a year ago and flashed a ROM for him. It did really well for a long time, but just recently his phone started getting really buggy and slow. Just wondering what you guys recommend for a really nice stable, but quick ROM?

Also...bit off topic, but are there any good Audio Mods for the fascinate..?


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

I would recommend CM10.1 at this point, using the nightly builds at http://get.cm/?device=fascinatemtd. I have been using these nightly builds for around a month or so, and haven't had any problem with performance (just make sure you don't adjust any of the CPU settings in the performance section unless you are just going to overclock) Also you get the benefit of running the latest version of android: JELLY BEAN 

I haven't tried any Audio Mods yet, so I wouldn't be able to answer that portion, but I highly recommend CM10.1. If you are looking for a change log for CM10.1 it is found here: http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10/next

If you need any more assistance feel free to message me, or just reply because there are numerous amounts of people in this community who are willing to help!

Good luck!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. What do you recommend for a recovery? I am sure his needs to be updated. Also...I don't need to use ODIN right? He is already rooted and running a custom ROM so he can just flash a new ROM in recovery?


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

CC268 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. What do you recommend for a recovery? I am sure his needs to be updated. Also...I don't need to use ODIN right? He is already rooted and running a custom ROM so he can just flash a new ROM in recovery?


You can just flash a new rom in recovery... When I flashed CM10.1 from my stock gingerbread it gave me clockworkmod recovery 6.x. Don't forget to download the latest gapps at http://goo.im/gapps If anything ends up going wrong follow these steps:

Use odin to get back to stock using these instructions found here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/
Make sure you download the .pit file extension and your stock file for verizon fascinate will be found here: http://minus.com/ltCZBUb9vYrzb
Then put the rom you want to flash on your sd card along with gapps
Odin this CMW: https://www.box.com/s/dcr0nov1digwrgfb7qgo
Use the three finger boot to boot into recovery and flash the CM10.1 file and google apps. 
Remember to clear cache and dalvik cache and it doesn't hurt to factory reset.
Only use these steps if you run into trouble and need to revert back to stock.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

A easy thing to try when your phone gets all slow and laggy over time is deleting text messages. Most people around here aren't on a ROM long enough to pile up enough of them to cause any issues but since this phone has a really low amount of ram it will catch up to with time

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## panicKing (Dec 29, 2012)

get it. newb to flashing..sorta. but best rom in my opinion on stability performance and battery life. very impressed and ..satisfied. like rubbin one off to hardcore deviant vids... i have fetishes. k thx

Sent from my SCH-I500 Helly Bean 4.2.2 Nightlies.


----------

